# I got a surprise gift today



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Went to visit my mother-in-law with my wife today and she gave each of us a surprise gift. My wife got a country decor wall hanging, and I got a 10" saw blade that is painted to show a fisherman on a boat. This is awesome! It combines my two favorite passtimes, woodworking and fishing. I saw it and immediately thought of making a clock from it for my shop. 

Now my question is how do I start? I know I need a clock movement and a set of hands (wonder if those are available as fishing rods?). Would you put it in a wooden frame? Hang it as is, by gluing a saw tooth picture hanger on the back? Add numbers, or leave it plain and just tell time by the general direction the hands point in? 

Have a look and tell me what you'd do.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Go on FleaBay and get a movement and something like say a set of white dots - - bigger ones for 12,3,6,9 and smaller ones for the rest of the hours. Shouldn't cost you more than $10 total.

Those are neat!

HJ


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice surprise Duane! If it were mine I think that I'd go with a minimalist approach. Just add a clock mechanism and hands. You could attach it to the wall, or use/make something like a decorative plate holder. You can always come back and add numbers or a case/frame later.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice art work and yes would make a nice clock.
I get my clock supplies from klockkit may not be the cheapest
but have a great supply of clock stuff.


http://www.klockit.com/URL


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great idea, Duane! It doesn't need a lot of extra stuff; it'd just detract from the sawblade concept.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The clock movement will add some depth. I guess you could epoxy a spacer and attach the sawtooth hanger to it. I like the saw blade/fisherman painting also.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> The clock movement will add some depth. I guess you could epoxy a spacer and attach the sawtooth hanger to it. I like the saw blade/fisherman painting also.


A lot of the quartz battery movements already have the hanger built into the case. I have one of the old Craftsman clocks hanging on my shop wall above the little bench. It was a chore to climb over everything to change the battery so I bought a "battery eliminator" - a ni-cad battery with charger/cord that plugs into an outlet and thin installs in the movement. The clock runs off AC (or the continually charging battery probably) and has the plus that the clock doesn't have to be reset if the power fails.

Clock Batteries: AA and C Battery to Electric Converter | Klockit

As I recall, the shipping was almost as much as the part (but they did ship USPS Express). If I'd thought first, I would have bought a second unit for the clock downstairs and spread out the shipping costs. But it has worked with no problem since I installed it.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I forgot to add above they have clocks that adjust for daylight savings time makes it easier no need to adjust the time twice a year


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Here, style E.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

rcp612 said:


> Here, style E.


That link didn't work.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd be tempted to add a frame and clock movement! great gift, Congrats!
Sid


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee Valley sells a variety of clock works and hands. Lots of craft shops sell them too.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Lee Valley sells a variety of clock works and hands. Lots of craft shops sell them too.


like so???
Clock Hands - Lee Valley Tools

.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with the minimal approach. Her artwork is too nice to cover up with numbers.

Do they make Lithium-ion batteries for clock works ? I just bought a smoke alarm with one and it is supposed to last 10 years.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Fantastic, Duane. Tell your mother in law that we all love it.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Off course it doesn't need to indicate the time that clearly as any time is good to go fishing !


----------



## BobbyLee (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice gift Duane. Looking forward to seeing what you do with it. Any idea where she got it from? It sure symbolizes my two past times.


----------

